# Losing feathers



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello,

one of my female budgies started to lose feathers above cere. They are all going through molt right now so that could be it but I never saw 'bald' spots before. It seemed that her feathers at that place are growing back, like little dots but now again I can't see anything. I have to say that this budgie is really sensitive and timid and last time when she had loose stool, vet told us it is because of the stress (we brought home another hen). Recently we all moved to another apartment and my mother had to take care of my birds so maybe it's stress again but I'm worried.

















I forgot to mention that she doesn't seem sick - eating, chirping, flying around, plying with other budgies.... Last year when we went on a trip and my parents had to take care of them, she lost all of her flight feathers but they grew back!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Indeed your budgie is currently going through a more rough, heavier moult.
That's why you are able to see the bare skin above the cere. Soon enough, some pin feathers will sprout and new feathers will grow.
For detailed information, you can check these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

During this time you can help your budgie by supplementing her diet with egg food, this will give her a boost in energy as well as promote healthy feather growth. To help with the normal itch and discomfort of the moult, you can place a shallow dish of water for your budgie to bathe in if she chooses to do so.


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you for your reply! I gave them egg food and some vitamin supplements, fruits, veggies and they have small pool attached to their cage so they can bathe (even though this budgie, unlike others, doesn't like to bathe - i tried this pool and spraying them with mist but she doesn't like it... All the others love it!)
I was starting to get really worried because I never saw any bald spots before, I was afraid she's sick, my poor baby :green budgie:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome! I'm glad your mind is more at ease now.


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello again, do you know how long does it take for pin feathers to break through? I thought I saw them the other day but now it again looks like bare skin. Maybe she scratched them off?
Also, we saw some pictures with budgies infected with mites and now we're scared to death... Even though she doesn't have any other symptoms :/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jasna,

She would not have scratched the pin feathers off. 
The feathers take some time to come through and then to open.

Molting is a normal process that every budgie goes through and isn't something to be overly concerned about.

The only time I get really concerned is when a budgie has a truly "miserable molt" such as my birds did in the link aluz provided for you earlier in this thread.

Your budgie looks perfectly healthy. 
I see no sign whatsoever of mites either on her beak or her feet and legs.

Best wishes! :wave:*


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

Feathers are starting to show 

She looks pretty again  :green budgie:


----------

